# My Bullmastiff at 7 months



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted a picture of my dog a few months ago. I figured i'd post another... he's a good lookin' guy and i like to show him off . Anyways, here he is today at 7 months. He weighed in at 68 lbs about a month ago, so i figure he's at least 80 lbs of solid muscle! When he barks (which isn't often) it shakes the house.









Here he is 3 months ago at 4 months old. He's growing fast!


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

What the hell... the pics worked when i posted them.... errrrrrr

7 months:









http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/43f23890z79b0f233/5ea4re2/__sr_/ec88re2.jpg?phQ0z_EB7ZkUVk.i


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice lookin animal Jason!
BTW - where do you buy the saddle?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would compliment it, but the link didnt work and no picture showed up.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I would compliment it, but the link didnt work and no picture showed up.


Yeah, just the 3 mos. pic showed. Good lucking pup...and like Koz said, you could charge for rides once he is fully grown. They truly are a great breed.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

christ... I'm having trouble with this crap... when i post it from yahoo pictures it seems to stay active for about 12 hours (if that)... then just stops working... I'll try to figure it out tomorrow.... and post new pictures... not F'd up. Sorry for the picture thread.. with no pictures


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This isn't an invisible dog is it?


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've got a French Mastiff (Turner and Hootch). The mastiff breeds are good dogs.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok... here we go... 3rd try...

7 months:








This link should work if the picture decides to stop working once again:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jasonbr06/detail?.dir=5ea4re2&.dnm=ec88re2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

He's cool!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

there we go... nice dog.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

He is a real cutey.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

